# bear tracker



## catmando (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about Beartracker from the old forum. He wrote a book on taking care of and cooking game critters, and planned on writing more books :?:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Same question.  Been wondering the same thing? Did he leave the area or what?


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

I havn't seen him post anything online for along time, but I know he has a new book out now. My wife gave it to me for Christmas. It's called The Cast Iron Chef. It has dutch oven recipes. I highly reccomend either of his books.


----------

